# Die Kinzigtalsperre wird abgefischt



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Mai 2022)

Sowas würd ich ja auch mal zu gern miterleben, wenn so ein großes Gewässer abgelassen wird. Muss mega geil sein


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. Mai 2022)

Ja, ich war schon 2x bei Abfischaktionen bei 2 großen Teichen in Wolfsburg als jugendliches Vereinsmitglied dabei. Es war einfach der Hammer, was da an kapitalen Fried- und Raubfischen herauskam!  Hechte, Barsche, Zander, Schleien und Karpfen in Größen, von denen jeder Angler nur träumt.... Die befanden sich bestimmt außerhalb der Reichweite von ausgeworfenen Montagen! 
Und erst die Aale, da waren bestimmt auch 6-Pfünder dabei! 

Im Schillerteich sind nach der Abfischaktion noch einige auf private Aaljagd mit Eimern gegangen, zum Teil mit gutem Erfolg.... 
Aber: Der Schlamm in beiden Teichen  war echt tief und saugefährlich! Manche sind bis zur Hüfte in ihren Wathosen steckengeblieben und konnten sich nicht mehr alleine befreien, wegen der starken Saugkraft des Schlammes.
Sie mussten von Kollegen mit Seilen und Winden? befreit werden...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Sie mussten von Kollegen mit Seilen und Winden? befreit werden...


 Ich stell's mir gerade bildlich vor... "Heinz, komm schnell mit der Winde, der Dieter is wieder beim Aale-Sammeln stecken geblieben".
Großartig. Da wäre ich auch gerne mal dabei. Gibt bestimmt Freibier nach der Bergung


----------



## Heilbutt (23. Mai 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich stell's mir gerade bildlich vor... "Heinz, komm schnell mit der Winde, der Dieter is wieder beim Aale-Sammeln stecken geblieben".
> Großartig. Da wäre ich auch gerne mal dabei. Gibt bestimmt Freibier nach der Bergung


Das klingt zwar lustig, und für den Rest der Anwesenden ist es auch zumeist lustig, aber eine Tatsache.
Ich mache bei sowas auch seit vielen Jahren mit. Allerdings nur bei Weihern, die von Haus auf schon nicht sooo tief sind,
und auch spät. alle paar Jahre mal abgelassen werden.
Sobald der Schlamm mal bis zu den Oberschenkeln oder höher reicht, wird schon manchmal schwierig.
Da kommts schon vor das man einen Kollegen Meter für Meter mit dem Kescherstock befreien muß.
Ich kenne auch mind. zwei Stellen wo noch ein oder zwei Watstiefel im Schlamm stecken müssten...   

Gruß
Holger


----------



## crisis (23. Mai 2022)

Bin mal gespannt, ob der Mainpegel dadurch spürbar ansteigt.


----------



## thanatos (23. Mai 2022)

Heilbutt schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch mind. zwei Stellen wo noch ein oder zwei Watstiefel im Schlamm stecken müssten...


Ja die bekommt man selten mit raus gezogen - habe ich zwei mal mit erlebt


----------



## Mescalero (23. Mai 2022)

Bei richtig guter Schlammkonsistenz bekommt man schon normale Gummistiefel nicht mehr raus. Jedenfalls nicht ohne sie auszuziehen. 

Habe ich nur mal so gehört....


----------

